# Me,Frog and a Jew



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

After four months of Uni this is where i'm at. The idiot with the blonde hair's my training partner Frog, who's training for boxing, and the third member is our Jewish mate we live with.

Any thoughts would be appreciated, and any tips on posing are clearly needed.

Liam

PS: Con Do your worst you big backed bastard


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn Liam, tell your buddy to eat some food!!

You seem to be taking shape mate, keep up the good work :lift:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

We do, i've spent many hours trying to get him to come to the gym with me and Frog, but he won't! All he eats is soup and occasionally some of my food when i cook too much.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^ What Bulldozer said - looking good. Pity the same can't be said for your mate, he looks unwell. Make him eat more pie, pie is great - that's how I got this wonderful physique. He makes you look bigger though.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

duuuuuuuuuuude, force feed him!!


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Stop stealing his food!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one word for all three of you...*Eat!!!!*


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like things are going in the right direction for you, though anyone would look good next to your house mate.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice muscles Liam...good work

But as has been said...get your mate some food...LOL!

BB101


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Liam said:


> PS: Con Do your worst you big backed bastard


 mg: you are a mind reader cause i was just about to lay down an assult but your pre-emtive strike has left me speachless:eek:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Con said:


> mg: you are a mind reader cause i was just about to lay down an assult but your pre-emtive strike has left me speachless:eek:


LOL

Hey, I would put your friend on some test, tren and anadrol, GH, slin

Have him do some heavy compounds too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

hackskii said:


> LOL
> 
> Hey, I would put your friend on some test, tren and anadrol, GH, slin
> 
> Have him do some heavy compounds too.


Sounds like the average run of things for a HIV patient.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Boy with the blonde hair, his arms are too long for his body lol.

And the skinny guy, it's ironic he is jewish, he looks like he has come straight out of a concentration camp. He seriously needs to get to the doctors; I thought students were poor, but god damn!


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Boy with the blonde hair, his arms are too long for his body lol.
> 
> *And the skinny guy, it's ironic he is jewish, he looks like he has come straight out of a concentration camp.* He seriously needs to get to the doctors; I thought students were poor, but god damn!


PMSL

Good work liam,stick at it bud.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Your mate looks ill, buy a bag of baking pots and cook an extra one (by mistake) everyday. Pots are cheap and needs some stodge inside him.

Your shape is coming along but as pscarb said, keep eating and you will grow


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i think your making good progress! but have you checked if the skinny fellow hasnt posted the same pics on slimmers world,saying from this to this in 6 weeks lol


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

I see what you did here , find the worlds skinnyest man and pose next to him to maximise your look  i like it LOL


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Ive seen more fat on a butchers pencil!....Eat man eat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

dan2004 said:


> I see what you did here , find the worlds skinnyest man and pose next to him to maximise your look  i like it LOL


Yeah i need to start taking my pictures with a HIV patient i will look massive:beer1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Some weird photos? Feed that poor boy.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Some weird photos? Feed that poor boy.


Want to borrow him for your after shots...?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Any posing tips?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Liam mate u look kinda like my mate over here in sweden and u got a similar build too...both ya mates look skinny :S.....I look skinngy at 11 stone and 5 ft 9 ...but i used to be about 9 st or so...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Boy with the blonde hair, his arms are too long for his body lol.
> 
> And the skinny guy, it's ironic he is jewish, he looks like he has come straight out of a concentration camp. He seriously needs to get to the doctors; I thought students were poor, but god damn!


ound:

If he had a long beard he would look like Jesus


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Personally I would not be able to see that lad without being sick!!

Please tell me this is not what happens to you when you go to uni....


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Honestly, get him some help. Please?...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think he is that skinny, if i was trying to compare myself to the smallest, weakest, uglyest and all round dopeyest person i know i would have posted myself next to DaPs... 

Anyone got tips for when i'm posing? Thanks!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Liam said:


> I don't think he is that skinny, if i was trying to compare myself to the smallest, weakest, uglyest and all round dopeyest person i know i would have posted myself next to DaPs...
> 
> Anyone got tips for when i'm posing? Thanks!


pmsl


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

clarkey said:


> Ive seen more fat on a butchers pencil!....Eat man eat!


pmsl....

Painfully thin mate you got there Liam. He needs a good 5,000 calories a day down him lad.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

What does your mate weigh Liam ??

How tall ??


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I dunno what his weight is but it won't be alot

I think he is 6ft 5'' or something... i'm 6ft 3'' and he is bigger than me by about 2inch


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

he's 6' 6, I'm 6'. He's a lanky bastard thats for sure, think he's only like 12 stones or something.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Those pictures were and are the funniest thing Ive seen in a long time.Brings a whole new meaning to lean!!!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

looks about 3 stone to me....think my granny is prob heavier!


----------



## davey d (Jan 8, 2007)

tell ya mate to start some pad work now because he willl find it difficult otherwisw, and he might have a better appetite.....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

12 stone lol, more like 12 pounds, I would probably inhale him by accident - but I inhale alot of things


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ME AND A JEWISH FROG...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> ME AND A JEWISH FROG...


LMAO Raikeys back


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy sh1t Liam,your mate should go see his Gp,he aint well.

No one should look like that,he's doing well walking!


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

RAIKEY said:


> ME AND A JEWISH FROG...


That has got me in absolute stitches!!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

megatron said:


> 12 stone lol, more like 12 pounds, I would probably inhale him by accident - but I inhale alot of things


like cock ?


----------

